# WET Dreamsss



## Mrdubstar24 (Jan 18, 2020)

so for those who's read my posts know my issue but what some have said it could be wet dreams she's having so my topic and what I want to talk about is wet dream do any of you now if your other halfs have them ?? do they mean anything other then a good dream ?? or do you have them and your partner knows and is okay with ??

do you or your other half have wet dreams?????


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Mrdubstar24 said:


> so for those who's read my posts know my issue but what some have said it could be wet dreams she's having so my topic and what I want to talk about is wet dream do any of you now if your other halfs have them ?? do they mean anything other then a good dream ?? or do you have them and your partner knows and is okay with ??
> 
> 
> 
> do you or your other half have wet dreams?????


Wet dreams are a biological event of the body and are not always accompanied by actual sexual dreams. As I understand it, the release doesn't even happen during the REM phase. Its frequency varies greatly across individuals. Some people will never have one in their lifetime, while others will have them with periodic regularity, like once every 3 or 4 months.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrdubstar24 (Jan 18, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> Wet dreams are a biological event of the body and are not always accompanied by actual sexual dreams. As I understand it, the release doesn't even happen during the REM phase. Its frequency varies greatly across individuals. Some people will never have one in their lifetime, while others will have them with periodic regularity, like once every 3 or 4 months.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


oh so in REM sleep it could happen often with her even getting of but still having them ?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Mrdubstar24 said:


> oh so in REM sleep it could happen often with her even getting of but still having them ?


I am going to have to assume either English as a second language or the use of voice to text, but in either case this didn't make sense. Could you try rewording?

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrdubstar24 (Jan 18, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> I am going to have to assume either English as a second language or the use of voice to text, but in either case this didn't make sense. Could you try rewording?
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


none of the above I have learning disability lol sorry I meant that when she's sleeping she could have wet dream and not orgasm. as that would match a lot of stuff I having issues with but I have had look online about women and wet dreams that do have them an they are more prone to have them when they are over 21.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Mrdubstar24 said:


> or do you have them and your partner knows and is okay with ??


There is nothing for a partner to be okay with or not. No one _chooses_ to have a wet dream. You are asleep. You literally cannot choose whether you want it to happen or not.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

So does a woman having a wet dream require the debate as to whether its actual ejaculate or pee?


----------



## Mrdubstar24 (Jan 18, 2020)

bobert said:


> There is nothing for a partner to be okay with or not. No one _chooses_ to have a wet dream. You are asleep. You literally cannot choose whether you want it to happen or not.


wet dreams happen if the person has a good dream even if they dont dream about sex they still get of to it. i know they dont always climax but there times when they think about having sex and have wet dreams i was talking about them.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I don’t think I had one until I gave up masturbating a couple decades ago. Then they started happening whenever I had not been intimate with my wife for a week or two (babies born, hectic periods of life, etc.). I have had one though even at age 50 within the next day or two after being with my wife...

They’re always memorable because I wake up a bit with the finish sort of like “whoa- what just happened”. The dreams are jumbled-but memorable. A slight, natural remedy to the frustration of being a man.


----------

